# Sc-em800



## Geornat (9 mo ago)

Hello
Sc-em800 is compatible with E8000 motor?
Thanks you


----------



## TerryDi2 (May 12, 2020)

Yep! See page 7 of this pdf, top right: https://bike.shimano.com/content/da...t/compatibillity/pdf/en/HM-CC_5.0.1-00-EN.pdf

Double-check that your other components are in the list too though


----------

